# Dogsitting... among other things



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

So, I'm dog sitting a dog that has HORRIBLE separation anxiety. It's... really no fun... as I haven't been able to leave the house for going on day 6. My mom contacted the doggy behaviorist she knows, and she gave me a few tips, but essentially told me there isn't much I can do in the 10 days I am here with him.

Anyway, he's a super sweet boy (when he isn't being left alone to tear things up in anger), and loves to be the centre of attention, so here are a few pics of him. Sweet boy. (I'm not a huge fan of using the flash/I love natural lighting so two pictures are all I could get of the wiggle butt!)

btw: he's a vizsla, 13 months old


----------



## akbritt (Aug 10, 2009)

I love Vizslas! Poor thing, I've dog sat a Lapso Apso who had extreme separation anxiety. She was a sweet girl, but had a really hard start at life. She was a puppy mill puppy, who was then rescued and put into a rescue shelter, then adopted out to a man with 3 boys who were very rough, and she was kept in her crate all day with no attention. When she got to her forever home, she was so matted to the point they had to shave her down (if you can imagine, her hair from her upper thighs were matted to her hocks, poor thing could barely walk, I've never seen such a thing in all my life). I've dog sat her a few times, and she is truly a velcro dog. She can't even eat with out you standing over her. I took a shower with out her (cause she would come with me everywhere even to the bathroom) and she pooped 3 times all over my dinning room in 15 minutes. I went to the grocery store with out her once, she ate my front door. But as long as a human being, doesn't matter who, is with her, she is an angel. It breaks my heart when I hear about dogs having this, because its hard on every one, and they really can't help it.


----------

